# 7 Month Old Female Puppy



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Sorry guys... I removed all the photos.

Joe advised me that I broke the rules by advertising puppies for sale.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Aww, lovely girl. I hope she stays here at SM!!!!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

If i could i would, pitty i live in the UK. Hmmmm how could i get her over here?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

she's gorgeous!!







you're killing me here!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)




----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Very very cute baby. Love the BIG ROUND eyes.







Her Daddy is absolutely STUNNING!!!!
I, too, hope she becomes an S.M. baby.


----------



## susy (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh, she is gorgeous!! Trixie is too little to get a sister, Trixie is too little to get a sister, Trixie is too little to get a sister...I'll just repeat that for a while.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

She is beautiful







I have 2 if I got one more that would be greedy of me, right??!! I'm trying to be strong, the temptation is so great.


----------



## Luvmalts<3 (Feb 12, 2006)

I looked up their website, and on the page with the 7 month old...isn't the background pic princess? I found pics of princess and pixel on their photos page...I was just wondering lol.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

aww she is a cutie














...so tempted good thing I am poor right now.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I wish.. but I am still trying to convince Nick..(My husband)

she is just perfect....

Andrea~


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

I think you need to just go get her and forget what the hubby says.









I wish we were ready to get a maltese at the moment, but not till the Fall or after unfortunately. 

She's a real cutie!!! I love her face.

Karyn


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I think you need to just go get her and forget what the hubby says.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Karyn,
She is beautiful, but I am scared to just go and get her(Or any puppy) without us agreeing on it.
I really don't see the big deal, I do everything anyway







he just comes home and plays with the kids and Nemo, sO I don't know.. He will give in, it's just going to take a lit more time. and if he don''t then I know what I have to do

















Andrea~


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Andrea, get her get her!!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=219281
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> I think you need to just go get her and forget what the hubby says.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I 100% agree with you Karyn









Andrea if you dont go get her then i will









You need to just tell Nick that you want her & what you want you get


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

I TOLD YOU ANDREA u were gonna fall in love!!!
I hope your hubby will give in asap 
she is soooooooooooooo adoreable! I love her face and I am sure you will be quite happy 
anyways just wanted to say Hi~ and I hope this puppy finds herself a good home


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> I looked up their website, and on the page with the 7 month old...isn't the background pic princess? I found pics of princess and pixel on their photos page...I was just wondering lol.[/B]


 yes thats princess on the puppies page and pixel is on the front home page


----------



## susy (Jun 19, 2006)

> I wish.. but I am still trying to convince Nick..(My husband)
> 
> she is just perfect....
> 
> Andrea~[/B]


If it helps, I can tell him that you are suffering from a rare genetic disease: polymalteseitis- the only treatment being owning more than one maltese.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=219277
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

That might work since you know your stuff : It's worth a try..


















Then he will personally drive me to the crazy farm


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

i know this is an old topic, but just wanted to show new pics of my Donut (the 7month old girl that was for adoption at chalet de maltese)









shes doing great !


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

congrats.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> i know this is an old topic, but just wanted to show new pics of my Donut (the 7month old girl that was for adoption at chalet de maltese)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she's gorgeous steph.









for some reason, she reminds me a LOT of massimo.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

she's adorable, she looks so small. I am so happy for you


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

She is adorable!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i love her!


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

she sure looks sweet.


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Donut is adorable! I just love Susie's puppies. My Lexi is from Chalet de Maltese also.

Please more pictures as she grows up.

Susan & my furkidz in NJ


mee' date='Oct 13 2006, 09:54 PM' post='271600'] i know this is an old topic, but just wanted to show new pics of my Donut (the 7month old girl that was for adoption at chalet de maltese)









shes doing great !


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I remember the original photo...too bad it's not still up. She is adorable.


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

I just love her!!! Oh what a face. Congrats!!!


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

She's adorable, welcome to the family!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

I went to the website but there are no puppies available. Was that her on Home page or am I breaking the rules by asking.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

She is ADORABLE.

Love her name, Donut.










enJOY!
Melanie



> i know this is an old topic, but just wanted to show new pics of my Donut (the 7month old girl that was for adoption at chalet de maltese)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Congratulations


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

> i know this is an old topic, but just wanted to show new pics of my Donut (the 7month old girl that was for adoption at chalet de maltese)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is a_ beauty_!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------

